# Does Roger Nicole support women in office?



## Neogillist

I thought that Dr. Roger Nicole was a good conservative Reformed scholar. He got a PhD from Harvard and is an expert on Amyraldianism. Recently, I read a good essay by him as part of a chapter in a book entitled: "Scripture and Truth". 

Well, I discovered that he is a supporter of "Christians for Biblical Equality". This organization seeks to promote equality among gender, race and class. Unfortunately, they push their ideas to the extreme and support women in office (they believe women have the right to become pastors, missionaries, etc.)

You can check it out at the following link: Christians for Biblical Equality (CBE) Equipping men and women, in church, home and society – Member discounts on books and other resources, help with chapters and finding an egalitarian church - Serving by Giftedness, Not by Gender - Galatians 3:28.

Here is an essay written by one of their "theologians" which attempts to exegete the case for women in the minitry, along with other things:
http://www.cbeinternational.org/new/pdf_files/free_articles/PPWhatIsBiblical.pdf
I find it shocking that a sound calvinist like Dr. Nicole would support that kind of liberal protestantism, but I guess we have seen the same thing with other guys like J.I. Packer signing the ECT accord.

Does anyone know if Nicole supports only certain aspects that organization or if he actually endoses women in the ministry? I guess that by signing the manifesto, he must be in support of the whole thing.


----------



## fredtgreco

Yes, Nicole is a feminist.

BaylyBlog: Out of our minds, too...: Men will arise, speaking perverse things...

BaylyBlog: Out of our minds, too...: Which of the two did the will of the Father?


----------



## Christusregnat

fredtgreco said:


> Yes, Nicole is a feminist.
> 
> BaylyBlog: Out of our minds, too...: Men will arise, speaking perverse things...
> 
> BaylyBlog: Out of our minds, too...: Which of the two did the will of the Father?



Wow. I had no idea.


----------



## Archlute

Nicole explicitly mentions his support of women's ordination in an otherwise excellent set of essays entitled _Why I Am a Baptist_, edited by Tom Nettles and Russell Moore. Reading his included essay was the first that I had come across regarding his views on this issue. 

He tries to play it off like "Man, I'm so confused. Why are so many people so irate over this? I just don't get it. It really seems like no big deal to me. Why aren't we spending our time on more constructive things?"


----------



## Neogillist

That is so weird. How can one hold to the doctrine of reprobation and believe in that sort of egalitarianism? Strange how some Christians do double talk. On the one hand they say they believe in biblical inherancy, but on the other, they treat the Scriptures as if they were some obscure and complicated writings that only scholars could interpret for us. Ridiculous.


----------



## SolaScriptura

When I first heard about Nicole's "evangelical feminism," I was shocked... Shocked because he is (or at least was) on faculty at a school esteemed to be a MAJOR institution of Reformed theology.


----------

